# Melvin my new salamander!!!



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

i kno this is beyond off topc, but i thot i would show you all my adorable, Two lined salamander
Melvin, so without further adue, here he is

http://s634.photobucket.com/albums/uu68 ... TO0270.jpg

the third pic came out the best, cuz my camera, sux, and he is hard to photograph too, because he randomly twitches his tail n head n stuff


----------

